# Orange Anyone???



## glammy girl (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey Guys!  So I love love love orange/coral hues of makeup however, I don't seem to own much of them  Was curious to know what your favourite orangey shades of lipstick, lipgloss, lip liner, blush, eyeshadow etc are... From the brightest, loudest to the most subtle, I would love to hear your recommendations... My current favourite blushes are Mac blush in Melba and Sleek blush in Life's a Peach


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 28, 2013)

Let's see what orange pieces I have that I can think of without looking....

*Blushes*

  	NARS Exhibit A
  	NARS Taj Mahal
  	NYX Cinnamon
  	NYX Orange Cream Blush
  	MAC Virgin Isle Cream Colour Base (more coral)
  	MAC Ripe For Love (orangy coral)

  	Some of my favorite orange shadows would be MAC's eyeshadows in Orange, Rule, Firespot, Juiced and MangoMix shadestick.

  	A few of my favorite orange lipsticks would be MAC's Scarlet Ibis (red orange), Wet N Wild Purty Persimmon (red orange), Wet n Wild 24 Carrot Gold, Revlon Siren, MAC Flamingo (light coral).


----------



## sagehen (Aug 28, 2013)

Adding to the blush love: La Femme Orange - BRIGHT, matte orange. Beautiful on WOC.  Also, love the same lipsticks listed above, plus Black Opal Tropica. It is still out there if you can put your hands on it.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 28, 2013)

Blushes:
  	NARS Rotonde
  	MAC Ripe for Love, Modern Mandarin
  	Maybelline Coral Burst

  	MAC Ablaze lipstick
  	Rock & Republic Hot Sauce lip gloss


----------



## sagehen (Aug 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Blushes: NARS Rotonde MAC Ripe for Love, Modern Mandarin Maybelline Coral Burst  MAC Ablaze lipstick Rock & Republic Hot Sauce lip gloss


  How could I forget Coral Burst when I stanned for it all summer lol?  Hi MissTT! Haven't seen you in a minute.  Adding to lipsticks: Lady Danger Vegas Volt - I need to wear this more.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 28, 2013)

Don't worry. I still stalk you. Working two jobs makes me tired so I've kinda dipped out. Plus my focus is now non-MAC so I'm busy researching other brands and skincare. The good news is I'm not spending as much. Strangely I don't feel compelled to pick up the latest thing. Once I feel caught up on my knowledge of what I'm selling I think I'll start shopping a bit more. Hope things are going well for you. Summer's almost over!


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 28, 2013)

sagehen said:


> How could I forget Coral Burst when I stanned for it all summer lol?  Hi MissTT! Haven't seen you in a minute.  Adding to lipsticks: Lady Danger Vegas Volt - I need to wear this more.


  Ah Vegas Volt! :eyelove: Already on my wishlist!


----------



## sagehen (Aug 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> :hello:  Don't worry. I still stalk you. Working two jobs makes me tired so I've kinda dipped out. Plus my focus is now non-MAC so I'm busy researching other brands and skincare. The good news is I'm not spending as much. Strangely I don't feel compelled to pick up the latest thing. Once I feel caught up on my knowledge of what I'm selling I think I'll start shopping a bit more. Hope things are going well for you. Summer's almost over!


  I am glad as heck this summer is almost over. We have had such good weather, and now we are in a heat wave.  I have found myself shoopping at the drugstore lately, as the quality is really coming up, and MAC keeps messing up releases. Speaking of ds products, I also need to add Maybelline ColorSensational Vivd lipsticks in Electric Orange and Vibrant Mandarin. You see how I kept that on topic lol?


----------



## MissTT (Aug 28, 2013)

The names alone make those lippies sound amazing. Off to Google...


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 28, 2013)

You have to get MUFE Rouge Artist Intense Lipstick #40. Also, Clinique Intense Chubby Stick in Hefty Hibiscus, Dolce and Gabbana Cosmopolitan, YSL Rouge Pur Couture #13, Le Orange.   For blush: Gina and Rotonde by Nars, Presage by Chanel, and #22 by MUFE.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 28, 2013)

Love the Clinique Intense Chubby sticks!


----------



## sagehen (Aug 28, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> You have to get MUFE Rouge Artist Intense Lipstick #40. Also, Clinique Intense Chubby Stick in Hefty Hibiscus, Dolce and Gabbana Cosmopolitan, YSL Rouge Pur Couture #13, Le Orange.   For blush: Gina and Rotonde by Nars, Presage by Chanel, and #22 by MUFE.


  I will pretend that I did not see this. I am trying not to get into MUFE lipsticks - I am afraid I will ike them and want all of the bold colors.


----------



## discojaxx (Aug 28, 2013)

i love my orange toned lipsticks. it's not straight orange but Revlon Colorburst lipstick in Coral is fantastic as well as Revlon Super Lustrous in Siren, which is a straight up orange. orange toned reds are the best (they compliment me so much more than blue based). i also love MAC's Tart & Trendy but that was LE so.  as far as blushes, i really only have one orange toned-ish one and that's theBalm Hot Mama. so pigmented and gorgeous!


----------



## CherDollysugar (Aug 29, 2013)

ORANGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  	I absolutely love orange for summer and I did for spring too. Orange is just amazing on dark skin. I remember wearing my MAC creamblush in optimistic orange and getting so many compliments. unfortunately that was limited addiction but im still obsessed with the vibrant color. For summer especially!

  	a few orange and orange-y products I suggest

  	1. NYX blush in Cinnamon. ( I wear this all the time and its so pretty, and costs like under 5 bucks!)
  	2. Wet and wild matte lipstick in 24 carrot gold (so gorgeous and only $1.99)
  	3. Orly nailpolish in melt your popsicle
  	4. Revlon color burst in sunset peach ( gorgeous on all skintones if you wanna have that glowy summer lip look)
  	5. MAC eyeshadow in Rule. (one of my all time favorites. I don't use it as a all over or lid color, but it is just amazing as a crease color for a pop)

  	and there you have it.
  	Check out my tutorial using some of the products above 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFomaLxkbRw&feature=share&list=UU82NA8ZxX12T2SIm34p7VGQ


  	Thanks guys!


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Aug 30, 2013)

I am loving NYX Cinnamon and Macs ablaze! Orange is such a flattering color for WOC


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Aug 30, 2013)

I have recently been obsessing over orange/corals/peaches. And to name a few of my favorites.  Blushes: Corallina - Milani Peaches - Mac Coral Reef cream Blush - Revlon  Lipsticks: Coral-ine - Wet n wild Vegas volt - Mac 109 - Rimmel Kate Moss Collection Shocking Coral - Maybelline Vivid  I hope this helps. And I am looking forward to reading everyone else's comments to find more to add to my collection.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 30, 2013)

I also really like MAC's Style blush. It's an peach/coral with some gold pearl.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 30, 2013)

#48 by MUFE if gorge! Both on the lids and as a blush. MAC Devil and Burnt Pepper are favorites as well.   I'm not a big orange lipstick person. But I love orange nail polish. OPI, Sinful and Essie have great shades.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Aug 30, 2013)

My favorite orange blush is Sleek's Aruba. It's a matte orange blush that blends perfectly. I'll try and attach a swatch tomorrow.


----------



## Mayanas (Aug 30, 2013)

Nyx Cinnamon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Revlon Candy Apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Mac SLN


----------



## afulton (Sep 1, 2013)

Recently, I have been pairing these two together.  Dolce and Gabbana Sole blush and Tom Ford Flush. Lovely!


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 2, 2013)

afulton said:


> Recently, I have been pairing these two together.  Dolce and Gabbana Sole blush and Tom Ford Flush. Lovely!


  That Tom Ford blush looks delish! :eyelove:


----------



## IHughes (Sep 2, 2013)

I have Razzledazzler and Flamingo from the All About Orange MAC collection and I also have Ravishing and Fashion City by MAC which are quite orangey.  They are lovely for the summer and go well with my green eyes and when I use bluey-greeny eyeshadows.


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh! And I must add  NYX - Indie Chic Matte lipstick


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Sep 3, 2013)

The hayley william's collection has an amazing orange matte  lipstick called sounds like noise. Its only available online so you dont know what it will necessarily look like on you, but if you love orange lipsticks this is a go-to!  Occ or obssessive compulsive cosmetics has a few great oranges. 'Beta' is their orange matte lip tar which I've heard amazing things about. There also is an orange stained gloss by the name 'androgyne' i like this because it looks amazing alone or on top of something!  The last one is a cheap dupe to the mac one and its maybelline's color sensation vivids in vibrant mandarin or bright  orange. I have this lipstick in brazen berry and i absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## sagehen (Sep 3, 2013)

Speaking of SLN, did any WOC really LOVE this lipstick? I am playing around with liners to wear with it, because the color is not that strong on my lips. Any advice?


----------



## MissTT (Sep 3, 2013)

Did not love... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just sitting in the drawer.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 3, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Did not love...   It's just sitting in the drawer.


  Phew. I can stop feeling guilty amongst all the raves for this lipcolor then. I want to get some use out of it because it's matte, so I am going to keep playing with liners until I find something acceptable.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 3, 2013)

I felt like the orange was kind of washed out. I don't know how to describe it. It was so boring that I've never tried it again to figure out what the problem was. Some folks recommended orange liners, but I don't like _making _lippies work.


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I felt like the orange was kind of washed out. I don't know how to describe it. It was so boring that I've never tried it again to figure out what the problem was. Some folks recommended orange liners, but I don't like _making_ lippies work.


 I agree, I'm the same, I hate making a lippie work, it just puts me off and then just sits in my drawer... Makeup problems :nope:


----------



## jazz253 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a few orange colors. It helps me break out of my smokey eye routine. I then go with a neutral eye. Although I do use the Jars Exhibit A as a shadow too.   Nars Blush Exhibit A Nars Blush Cactus Flower Cle De Peau Cheek Duo #4 Tom Ford Flush Dior So Cheek!Blush Cream LIPS YSL Golden Gloss #5 YSL Rouge Pur#70 YSL Rouge Our #41 YSL Rouge Vibration #1


----------



## Glamourrich (Sep 4, 2013)

Vegas volt by Mac  and there is a coral lip gloss by revlon I forget the name but its one of there super lustrous lipgloss line


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 4, 2013)

Glamourrich said:


> Vegas volt by Mac *and there is a coral lip gloss by revlon I forget the name but its one of there super lustrous lipgloss line*


  I have one by Revlon that I forgot to list called Coral Reef. Is that it?


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Sep 4, 2013)

I have Revlons Coral Reef and loooove it! Omg. I have so many orange/corals that I have too many to pick from. I also have Revlon Colorburst lipgloss in Killer Watt and its beautiful alone or even over a lipstick, I believe it was one from the Summer Collection thy came out this year


----------



## Glamourrich (Sep 11, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I have one by Revlon that I forgot to list called Coral Reef. Is that it?


 I think so


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 12, 2013)

NARS Taj Mahal
  MAC Ripe Peach
  MAC Spaced Out

  I probably need to add more peaches and oranges in my collection...that's all I can think of at the moment are the above blush colors


----------



## maybeline46 (Sep 25, 2013)

I LOVE MAC mattene stick in Orange Dare! I still have it and it is one of my all time favs.  People always ask me about it when I wear it.

  Hourglass Muse (in the opaque rouge liquid formula) is a great coral orange.


----------



## sugarrxbomb (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm nc35 and I loooovveee sounds like noise!  Some others not mentioned above:  Maybelline Vivids Electric Orange YSL Rouge Volupte Corail Extreme  MAC Style Blush   Buxom has an orangey lip I've been wanting to get, but can't seem to justify because all my lipsticks are  All so similar!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 25, 2013)

I wore MAC's Style twice last week. It's the first time I recall being complemented on my blush. It gives a beautiful glow and I don't need to highlight with it. Not a blush I would have picked out on my own so I'm glad the MUA used it on me.
  Do you ladies continue with orange blushes for Fall/Winter? I was reaching for orange today and somehow it didn't seem quite appropriate. I went with a dark berry instead.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 25, 2013)

I certainly think that you could wear any color of anything year round.  You would only be limited by the occasion, your mood, what you're wearing, etc.  I've never been one for makeup rules.  Wear your orange blush, girl!  Quote:Originally Posted by *MissTT* 



I wore MAC's Style twice last week. It's the first time I recall being complemented on my blush. It gives a beautiful glow and I don't need to highlight with it. Not a blush I would have picked out on my own so I'm glad the MUA used it on me.
*Do you ladies continue with orange blushes for Fall/Winter? I was reaching for orange today and somehow it didn't seem quite appropriate. I went with a dark berry instead.
*


----------



## MissTT (Sep 25, 2013)

I know, I know MAChostage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think my issue today was more about my outfit. Orange didn't seem right and I thought it was b/c my outfit was a cooler weather one.


----------



## maybeline46 (Sep 25, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I wore MAC's Style twice last week. It's the first time I recall being complemented on my blush. It gives a beautiful glow and I don't need to highlight with it. Not a blush I would have picked out on my own so I'm glad the MUA used it on me.
> *Do you ladies continue with orange blushes for Fall/Winter? I was reaching for orange today and somehow it didn't seem quite appropriate. I went with a dark berry instead.*


  I agree!!! Do you! Wear whatever you feel compelled to! I don't put my colors away based on seasons, I simply make them work! Maybe, add some golds to greens when I would normally add a bright yellow instead....make it work girly!


----------



## anne082 (Sep 27, 2013)

lipsticks
Chanel rouge allure 96 Excentrique
Lime crime my beautiful Rocket
MAC Saigon summer ,Booyah!!! ,Sail la vie ,Neon orange

Blushes
NARS Taj Mahal, Gina, Pierre Hardy Rotonde ,Turks n' Caicos multiple
Stila Gladiola
Chanel 76 Frivole
MAC Highland honey ,Optimistic orange

e/s
NYX Golden orange
Inglot 108R ,AMC51,S10
MAC Paparazz-she,Orange, Rule, Red Brick


----------



## sagehen (Oct 3, 2013)

So, uh, speaking of orange...has anyone gotten and tried WTC from RiRi loves Fall yet and loved it?


----------



## maybeline46 (Oct 4, 2013)

sagehen said:


> So, uh, speaking of orange...has anyone gotten and tried WTC from RiRi loves Fall yet and loved it?


  Mine should be here next week.  I tried it on in the store and I loved it! I'm def gonna make it work for Fall.  I can't be all dark plums and berries for the next few months...got switch it up!


----------



## mistress_murky (Oct 5, 2013)

I picked up the pantone stuff from Sephora, and I used it... once. It looks awful on me. It's been sitting in my cupboard since I bought it.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 9, 2013)

I want to add a couple more:  Stila's Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Carina and Tesoro (Tesoro is billed as an orange red, but it is very far on the orange side of the orange-red spectrum, KWIM?)  I have been neglecting these...I must rectify this. BTW...I use them as lip and cheek stains (tip from a Stila artist I met one day).


----------



## dreamlove (Oct 10, 2013)

I just received my "who's that chick". I haven't tried it yet but the swatches I've seen (especially with different liners) look great


----------



## dreamlove (Oct 10, 2013)

Sounds like noise didn't work for me but I like sushi kiss, tart & trendy, and tangerine dream from Mac's Orange collection


----------



## seebs08 (Oct 17, 2013)

Maybelline ColorSensational Vivids in Vibrant Mandarin is a really nice subtle orange! Not too bright and the formula is great!


----------



## Foxxydiva (Oct 20, 2013)

I LOVE Orange but it doesn't always love me...  Nars - Taj Mahal blush NYX - Cinnamon blush Mac - Morange lipstick with clear/gold gloss for shine!


----------



## trina11225 (Oct 20, 2013)

maybeline46 said:


> I agree!!! Do you! Wear whatever you feel compelled to! I don't put my colors away based on seasons, I simply make them work! Maybe, add some golds to greens when I would normally add a bright yellow instead....make it work girly!


  me too, i wear what i feel like all year round


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 20, 2013)

I just ordered Melt cosmetics Bang bang, hopefully I don't look washed out.


----------



## Isabella4 (Oct 21, 2013)

I've tried a bunch of different ones and I still continue to gravitate towards MAC Morange and MAC  Saigon Summer


----------



## Debbs (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow, there's a thread for everything ! Orange, corals and peach colors are my newest fascination (more so like recent obsession ) My  local Mac counter gave me some recommendations today via telephone for a few lipglosses that I plan to try out soon. Ablaze lipgloss was not so kind to me I discovered months after purchase . I do wish I was around for Sock Hop lipgloss . A friend recently gave me her Modern Manderin blush. I got Taj Mahal and Exhibit A not too long ago . Can't wait for next Spring/Summer which tends to come a bit earlier in Florida! I stumbled on a stash of items in a blog sale today and got the whole lot as they were the right blend of HTF colors.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Dec 2, 2013)

Sleek's Aruba blush (discontinued but now in a Sleek by 3 palette 'Pumpkin') is the absolute best orange blush I have ever come across. I love it to pieces and more.

  I recently bought blushes from a brand called Face Stockholm, and they have a beautiful orange-terracotta blush called Sunset that just warms up dark complexions beautifully. Some other lovely orangey blushes are Chanel Frivole, Chanel Brume D' Or, Black Radiance Soft Honey.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2013)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Sleek's Aruba blush (discontinued but now in a Sleek by 3 palette 'Pumpkin') is the absolute best orange blush I have ever come across. I love it to pieces and more.  I recently bought blushes from a brand called Face Stockholm, and they have a beautiful orange-terracotta blush called Sunset that just warms up dark complexions beautifully. Some other lovely orangey blushes are Chanel Frivole, Chanel Brume D' Or, Black Radiance Soft Honey.


 I am so mad Black Radiance dc'd their other blushes and replaced them with only three or four baked blushes. I missed out on most of the original blushes, and the color selection was so much better than the current lineup.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Dec 4, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I am so mad Black Radiance dc'd their other blushes and replaced them with only three or four baked blushes. I missed out on most of the original blushes, and the color selection was so much better than the current lineup.


  I completely agree! Nearly if not all of the old blush colors were wonderful, even the brown shade they had (Chocolate Truffle). It's beautiful for contouring darker skin.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jan 6, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Sleek's Aruba blush (discontinued but now in a Sleek by 3 palette 'Pumpkin') is the absolute best orange blush I have ever come across. I love it to pieces and more.
> 
> I recently bought blushes from a brand called Face Stockholm, and they have a beautiful orange-terracotta blush called Sunset that just warms up dark complexions beautifully. Some other lovely orangey blushes are Chanel Frivole, Chanel Brume D' Or, Black Radiance Soft Honey.


 
  Yes! I own Aruba and love it! I also own Sleek Sahara which is a terracotta blush that looks fantastic on brown skin.

  Black Radiance has or had (I'm not sure if it's been discontinued) named Toasted Almond that is so pretty. I completely forgot about owning this blush.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jan 6, 2014)

Here are swatches (L to R)  Sleek Sahara, Sleek Aruba, Black Radiance Toasted Almond I realized that I kind of piled the shades on there 





  Here they are blended out ....:clap:


----------



## sagehen (Jan 8, 2014)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Yes! I own Aruba and love it! I also own Sleek Sahara which is a terracotta blush that looks fantastic on brown skin.  Black Radiance has or had (I'm not sure if it's been discontinued) named Toasted Almond that is so pretty. I completely forgot about owning this blush.


  I like Toasted Almond - it is one of the new, baked blushes. My issues with Black Radiance and their blush are: 1) they dc'd a line with nice packaging, a nice amount of product and a variety of shade shoices and 2) the new, baked line has flimsy packaging, the product inside is way too delicate to use on the go (my Toasted Almond shattered into pieces IN MY MAKEUP BAG, which is never dropped or treated poorly. It stays in my purse and the most movement it gets is in and out of the car with me) and the color choices are a joke. Toasted Almond, Warm Berry and Raspberry. Oh, and that strange swirled shade that turns into grey mud on my skin. Yeah. Good job on that Black Radiance lol.  BTW, MzBrownBeauty you have re-awakened my desire for Sleek products. I am supposedly on a no-buy, so this compliacates things. OH, and are you still using your LaFemme blushes?


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jan 9, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I like Toasted Almond - it is one of the new, baked blushes. My issues with Black Radiance and their blush are:  1) they dc'd a line with nice packaging, a nice amount of product and a variety of shade shoices and  2) the new, baked line has flimsy packaging, the product inside is way too delicate to use on the go (my Toasted Almond shattered into pieces IN MY MAKEUP BAG, which is never dropped or treated poorly. It stays in my purse and the most movement it gets is in and out of the car with me) and the color choices are a joke. Toasted Almond, Warm Berry and Raspberry. Oh, and that strange swirled shade that turns into grey mud on my skin. Yeah. Good job on that Black Radiance lol.   BTW, MzBrownBeauty you have re-awakened my desire for Sleek products. I am supposedly on a no-buy, so this compliacates things. OH, and are you still using your LaFemme blushes?


  I don't own any of the discontinued items but just from looking online the packaging appears to be nicer and sleeker then what they use now. I own Warm Berry and the blush is in crumbles. I completely forgot about it until I read your post. I think it was just in my cosmetic bag as well and broke apart.  Lol...... "grey mud on the skin". Although, I love Toasted Almond, I haven't purchased any other blush from black radiance because the choices are so limited which is terrible. I wish the company would focus on that.  I just had to post the sleek swatches  the blushes are wonderful, highly pigmented and worth having. I only own three but I'm trying to do a "no buy" this year as I have a ton of things going on so I won't be purchasing anymore anytime soon.  You know...I forget about my La Femme blushes. I think blushes in a palette allows me to overlook them. And I'm going through this "neutral" blush kick and none of my La Femme fall into the category.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 26, 2015)

I want to add ABH liquid lipstick in Electric Coral to the list of loved orange-y products.


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 25, 2015)

This is a great thread I've learned so much. The only orange I'm familiar with is Nars Taj Mahal


----------

